# Bad Boy Cinema: A Great Beer Advertisement & A Study Of People



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2011)

This is a great ad and a good study of people and their negative stereotypes upon just looking at a (large) group of bikers. Are they brave enough to sit in the only two seats left in the theater, or will they leave? See for yourself. The reward of the ones who "braved" the bikers got a pleasant surprise. 
[yt]RS3iB47nQ6E[/yt]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS3iB47nQ6E&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 22, 2011)

ROFL.  I guess because I was a biker myself at one time it wouldn't really bother me to walk into a cinema full of them .  I'm not saying I wouldn't be a bit taken aback as it's not a 'normal' sight but I'd be more upset if the free seats weren't in the right place for me (in relation to the screen) than anything else :lol:.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> ROFL.  I guess because I was a biker myself at one time it wouldn't really bother me to walk into a cinema full of them .  I'm not saying I wouldn't be a bit taken aback as it's not a 'normal' sight but I'd be more upset if the free seats weren't in the right place for me (in relation to the screen) than anything else :lol:.


 Same here, having used to hang around with some serious biker types in my younger days I wouldn't be intimidated either... my date however I dunno... be interesting to see what she would do. 
As far as sitting where I want... it's why I tend to watch movies in the middle of the week and try to catch the first screening of the day. Less chance of crowds and less chance of my usual favorite spot being taken. 
I loved the ad/experiment and how all the bikers cheered after the couple settled in their seats. Cheering for their willingness to look beyond stereotypes.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 22, 2011)

No colors.  No attitude as you walk in.  No attitude when you work your way to the seat.  No problems.  But I don't blame some of the couples; I might hesitate if I'm bringing my kid to the movie.  Or my mother.  My wife?  Not so much, because I trust her in that situation.


----------

